# Selling 35mm Film Cameras



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Anyone interested in old 35mm film cameras? I have several. If anyone is interested I'll shoot some photos and a list and add to the message.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Cameras are Canon A-1 w/ 35-105 manual zoom lens,
Canon EOS 650 Film
Yashika-Mat LM - 2-1/4"x 2-1/4 format

2 old Graflex 4x5 View Cameras -#1 Crown Graphic Special, #2 Speed Graphic
These two are probably not functional without repairs, but would make great photo display items.


----------

